# more of our llamas



## ~Dan (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, now i know i just posted a picture of the baby but i just really want to add a pictures of all the llamas. there are a lot of pictures.






This first one is of me and my llama Two Sox



, sorry i looked terrible today i wasn't planning on a photo shoot today lol.






This is my llama friend sam giving Jo a kiss






This is a picture of our putsy boy Rigalo we love him










Here are some new pictures of the new baby (still has no name



)and the one behind her, with her head down, has neck athritis, the poor thing, i dont think shell live muche longer



she was imported (shes really old)

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/r...lamapics266.jpg

Here is beautiful llama Silverado






Here is 2 Sox i love him



sorry if his halter seems a bit tight but he was very friscky today










Here is Garrecitta Josefina after shearing






This Carrot Top in 2003 as a baby...






And now...






And one of my favorites if Felicity, whos sisters to Jo, 2 Sox, and the new baby. behind her is Nathanlita and Jackson.






And here is Diego at NY state fair he won grand champion wahoo










Here is another pic of Jo and 2 Sox and me. and look at the orchard






Jo after shearing last May. If he seems a bit skinny, its because his brother was bullying him at the grain bucket. and 2 Sox weighed a wopping 200 lbs.



yet to think hes a miniature llama!






This is just another picture of the babu back in Dec. when she was about 2 weeks old along with her dam Poco Brisa and sister CeCe






Heres me holding the baby back in December, once again i look terrible






Hope you enjoy the pictures of the llamas! sorry theres so many, i just coudlnt help myself!


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Mar 22, 2008)

Love the pictures of your llamas. Very cute. We have one llama, Rocky, which really enjoy.

Thanks for sharing.

Freida


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2008)

aw

they are precious.love the spotted one.


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm glad you shared your llama photos, they're so cute!!! I'd like to have a llama or two (or three...) someday!

Jessi


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 22, 2008)

MBhorses said:


> aw
> 
> they are precious.love the spotted one.



thanks, we all love him yet he is so dang stubborn



yet he still dosent get along very well with Jo or two sox



CheyAut said:


> I'm glad you shared your llama photos, they're so cute!!! I'd like to have a llama or two (or three...) someday!
> 
> Jessi



Yeah llamas are so loveable and once you are around llamas its hard to stop (much like minis) i just got some new pix from sam so ill try to add those


----------



## Mona (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 23, 2008)

Great pixs.

Rigalo sure looks like a character.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 23, 2008)

Sixstardanes said:


> Great pixs.
> 
> Rigalo sure looks like a character.



yeah he is. when we go to put the stud llamas in the bottom pasture if hes not in front, you really have to be careful not to dislocate your arm, because he can pull, HARD!!! lol


----------



## Tami (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok, now I want a llama...lol. I love the pics.....


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 26, 2008)

Tami said:


> Ok, now I want a llama...lol. I love the pics.....


Thanks, yeah llamas are so loveable, you can read about llamas at our website on my profile


----------



## maplegum (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, they are cute!


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2008)

Fun pictures!


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 29, 2008)

maplegum said:


> Wow, they are cute!


thanks well im sorta sad right now because the new babys mom died but on the upside the babies doin fine being bottle fed


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 31, 2008)

Tony said:


> Fun pictures!


thanks that was a pretty fun day


----------



## llama freak (Apr 1, 2008)

DAN I LOVE YOUR(MY) PICTURES (AT LEAST MOST OF THEM)!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 2, 2008)

gee thanks sam, ya know, its a good thing we show llamas togethor, and besides you only took a few pics!


----------

